# TMR01 with 6870



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

There has GOT to be something more to talk about on the BMC owners forum other than a creaky BB, so I'm posting my new build with 6870 Di2 that I'm very happy with the result. I guess I should post this in the "Let's See Your BMC!" thread....meh.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice. Would be better with black bars and stem imo.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

mann2 said:


> Very nice. Would be better with black bars and stem imo.


Yeah, I agree actually. I built the frame up with 'parts on hand' until I just got the Di2 parts last week. Had some prev gen SRAM Red before. Zipp VukaSprint bars kind of have my eye.


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous bike! +1 for the Vukasprint bars :thumbsup:


----------

